# HID retrofitting



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Can you purchase HID oem housings, and plug into a non HID vehicle... yeah, or neah?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

TCM GLX said:


> Can you purchase HID oem housings, and plug into a non HID vehicle... yeah, or neah?


 This may get you poking in the right direction. I too have wondered this. If it's just the housings a few harnesses under the hood and a reprogram it would be worth it. I see the housings on Ebay now and again. I wouldn't see why it couldn't be done, just is it cost effective or not is the question. 

http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/sh...ng-Headlight-Modification?highlight=headlight


----------



## marlinsfan (Jun 10, 2009)

You can. I had a nissan 350z base model. I bought the OEM HID kit from Nissan which is standard on the premium model of the 350z. Worked like a charm. You will need ballasts.


----------



## AaronX (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes you can but understand that HIDs are put into projector housings and normal bulbs are put into reflector housings. Projector housings have a distinct line where they do not light above which helps prevent blinding or annoying people on the road with your headlights. Reflector housings have no such cut off... meaning people on the road might find you a bit annoying.

The auto people at my work say they like the HID kits from here: http://www.ddmtuning.com/

Here's an image of what HIDs in a projector housing do.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*HIDs for your Routan*

My neighbor just installed HIDs in his 2011 GMC Terrain, but it already had projector type lenses stock. My SE Routan has a reflector type housing. Has anyone done this type of swap with the reflector type of housing?


----------



## vr62a4 (Apr 19, 2003)

VWroutanvanman said:


> My neighbor just installed HIDs in his 2011 GMC Terrain, but it already had projector type lenses stock. My SE Routan has a reflector type housing. Has anyone done this type of swap with the reflector type of housing?


 Its do-able just prepare to be high beamed all the time from people cause its too bright and dispersed.


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

The missus is looking into a T&C so I'm in here to see what can be done performance-wise...

Reflector housings CAN use HID! It just depends on how they are engineered. The Mk.III Jetta NA headlight housing SUCKS so a great upgrade is e-codes (European spec assemblies). They have the light cut-off. Next, install an HID kit and BAM! you have HID lights without blinding everyone around you  That's what I did w/my Jetta so what y'all need to do is find out if projector housings are a direct bolt-in and then add an HID kit OR get e-codes and add an HID kit.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

Anyone add HIDs or the projector housings to the SE yet?


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

1. Wire harness is different 
2. Hid option will need to be added to the computer


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

showtz said:


> 1. Wire harness is different
> 2. Hid option will need to be added to the computer


How about just having the projector lenses with standard halogens?


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

The OEM HID lights use a D1S bulb and ballast is built into the headlight.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

Ugh thats annoying. Anyone drop in a DDMTuning kit yet? Or should I just drop in some Silverstars and call it a day. The stock halogens kind of suck.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

I dropped in a HID kit, and it is better than stock, but the pattern is pretty lousy. I am purchasing a spare set of housings and doing a projector retrofit on my own. It is the only way to get some good lighting out of these.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

TCM GLX said:


> I dropped in a HID kit, and it is better than stock, but the pattern is pretty lousy. I am purchasing a spare set of housings and doing a projector retrofit on my own. It is the only way to get some good lighting out of these.


So the stock projectors have built in ballasts, but it looks like there is an external cable that connects the ballasts to the bulb.

Theoretically, can't we just ignore the ballasts projectors and drop in one of these kits? http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/DDM-HID-Kit-D1SR-35W

I'd love to have proper projectors / HIDs as easily as possible


----------

